# snow removal contract



## Roger74428 (Jun 12, 2005)

I was wondering where I could find or download a template for a snow plowing contract


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

I'd say do a search,this request has been asked many times and there are snow contracts listed within the site...


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=26056


----------



## bobcrane (Oct 15, 2005)

It says I don't have rights to access that page. Would anyone know why?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Just for giggles I tried and cannot access the page either Mick.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

go to sima.org and buy the $25 forms CD. The best money you will ever spend


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

bobcrane said:


> It says I don't have rights to access that page. Would anyone know why?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bob


Yes. The guy who made that post offered contracts for free and I was referring people to him. Come to find out, it was a come-on to sell insurance. The post was deleted. It was not my intention to advocate such a ploy.


----------

